

We need more network monitoring in the cloud than ever - AloisMayr

Why can&#x27;t we just trust the cloud providers for network health? Some of my thoughts at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ruxit.com&#x2F;network-cloud-no-free-lunch&#x2F;
======
AloisMayr
[http://blog.ruxit.com/network-cloud-no-free-
lunch/](http://blog.ruxit.com/network-cloud-no-free-lunch/)

